# Traveling from Seville, Spain to Mexico



## jade919 (Jul 11, 2010)

I need to find cheap air travel from Seville, Spain, to Queretaro or Leon, Mexico. What is the least expensive and best way to go? Is going to a big tourist place like Cancun better and then finding a competitive Mexican company to 
Queretaro better? Or should I find one Spanish company to arrange it all? My son and his family, including a toddler, live more than an hour from Seville and I am concerned about too many plane changes. They are coming in September, so time is approaching. Thanks for any help. Jade


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are flights from Spain to Mexico City daily. Check them online with the usual sites; Travelocity, etc., or contact your local travel agent, who may be able to find you some good connections with minimal changes.


----------



## jade919 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Seville to Mexico*



RVGRINGO said:


> There are flights from Spain to Mexico City daily. Check them online with the usual sites; Travelocity, etc., or contact your local travel agent, who may be able to find you some good connections with minimal changes.


Many thanks, Jade


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

There is a direct first class bus to Queretaro from the Mexico City airport.....


----------



## jade919 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spain to Mexico*



chicois8 said:


> There is a direct first class bus to Queretaro from the Mexico City airport.....


So do you know how long it takes and how much it costs? Jade


----------



## jade919 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am not yet living in San Miguel. How do I find the bus company and travel agencies in Mexico. I tried looking for furniture stores and that was a failure, so finding a bus and airline company (not the two big ones, but the smaller competitive ones like we have in the US) seems daunting. Does anyone have that information? Jade


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you mean that you are looking online, you may be disappointed. It is not as common to find online sources in Mexico, or to find that websites are maintained up to date. If fact, it is somewhat unusual to get a response to an e-mail or a phone call in Mexico. It is not a lack of courtesy, but a cultural thing that you may find a bit disturbing until you begin to understand it after living here a decade, or so.
When you get to Mexico, simply go to the town's center and you will probably find a travel agent. You will also be able to ask directions to the bus station. In the latter case, you may find that you'll need to specify either local or interstate buses. They often have different terminal locations.


----------



## jade919 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spain to Mexico THREAD*



RVGRINGO said:


> If you mean that you are looking online, you may be disappointed. It is not as common to find online sources in Mexico, or to find that websites are maintained up to date. If fact, it is somewhat unusual to get a response to an e-mail or a phone call in Mexico. It is not a lack of courtesy, but a cultural thing that you may find a bit disturbing until you begin to understand it after living here a decade, or so.
> When you get to Mexico, simply go to the town's center and you will probably find a travel agent. You will also be able to ask directions to the bus station. In the latter case, you may find that you'll need to specify either local or interstate buses. They often have different terminal locations.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS INSIGHT! 
It helps me understand much more how things work. I will do as you suggest and simply try to arrange the travel once I get to Mexico. I will do the same with furniture stores (another topic thread).

IT IS GREAT THAT YOU MAINTAIN THIS WEBSITE/BLOG thread to help people. God Bless you! Jade


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I gather that you plan to live in San Miguel versus Queretaro, Leon or other airport city.
As stated, international travel is often cheaper and less stops to Mexico city than Queretaro, Leon, or San Luis Potosi which are the airports surrounding San Miguel. Also as stated, most frequent travelers then take the bus to Queretaro where you would need meet them. That's about an hour from SMA.
If these are 1st time visitors, you might try San Miguel Super Shuttle, their website works and they do answer the phone, as for a group you should get a package rate from the Mexico City airport to your place in SMA and no hassels/concerns. I don't have a commercial interest and their are other options but I use them very successfully SMA to Leon airport even though I'm about an hour from SMA.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jade919 said:


> I am not yet living in San Miguel. How do I find the bus company and travel agencies in Mexico. I tried looking for furniture stores and that was a failure, so finding a bus and airline company (not the two big ones, but the smaller competitive ones like we have in the US) seems daunting. Does anyone have that information? Jade


Two of the first class bus companies between Mexico City and Queretaro or San Miguel are Primera Plus and ETN. ETN is a little nicer and pricier. Both efficiently run new, clean buses.

Volaris is a domestic airline that connects many cities with cheaper fares.

All have web sites, but I am too new to this site and it won't let me post the links.

[No connection to any, just a frequent customer.]


----------



## jade919 (Jul 11, 2010)

TundraGreeen said:


> Two of the first class bus companies between Mexico City and Queretaro or San Miguel are Primera Plus and ETN. ETN is a little nicer and pricier. Both efficiently run new, clean buses.
> 
> Volaris is a domestic airline that connects many cities with cheaper fares.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this information Tundra. Where do you live? Are you in San Miguel? Jade


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jade919 said:


> Thanks so much for this information Tundra. Where do you live? Are you in San Miguel? Jade


I live in Guadalajara. I lived in Queretaro for three months when I first came to Mexico, but that was a couple of years ago.


----------

